# What are some good vegatables for fajitas other than peppers and onions?



## abefroman (Mar 12, 2005)

What are some good vegatables for fajitas other than peppers and onions?


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Summer squash -- zucchini strips, yellow squash strips. You can grill or saute them.

Also "filleted" tomatoes -- blanch, peel, cut into quarters, cut off the inside flesh and gel with seeds, so that all you have left are the outside flesh "petals". A brush with oil and a very quick grill, because they can be quite delicate.


----------



## harpua (May 4, 2005)

Mushrooms
Tempeh
Potatoes
you'd also be surprised but little bits of broccoli are pretty good.


----------



## someday (Aug 15, 2003)

don't forget corn


----------



## skilletlicker (Aug 19, 2005)

I like mushrooms. Some people just think of bell peppers. Poblano and anaheim peppers/chiles are good too.


----------



## skilletlicker (Aug 19, 2005)

I haven't done this yet, but next time I'll try a little sliced grilled pineapple or mango (not too ripe). I know these are fruits, not vegetables and therefore a little off topic. Thanks for the ideas, advice and experience from this forum.


----------



## chowderhead (Nov 21, 2004)

My favorite new ingredient for all things of this nature, although I haven't tried them yet in Fajitas, is Jicama. 
Great grilled, in a stir fry, or added to a vegetable tray along with the usual carrots, celery, etc. My wife added some to potato salad and the flavor and texture was a nice touch. No one is quite sure what they are, but after tasting generally agree that they are darn good!

When selecting one at the market, I usually take it over to the deli, and have them cut it in half. Sometimes they've started getting brown spots inside if they've been out for a while, and you'll be able to tell right away if they're good, they'll be pure white beneath the skin.

Give them a try, I suspect you'll be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

Eggplant. 
Garlic.
Cucumber.
Smoked tofu.
Green beans.
Any vegetable that can be marinated and grilled can end up in a fajita.


----------



## abefroman (Mar 12, 2005)

Cucumber???


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Yes, cucumber: it's just another squash relative, after all. 

Take the big, regular kind. Peel. Slice into long strips (skip the seedy part). Cook like squash. :lips: 

(It makes a good side dish, too, if you cut it in half, scoop out the seeds, slice into half-moons, and saute in butter.)


----------



## macanudo1 (Oct 22, 2005)

My four sons are vegetarians, so, lots of vegetables are running in my kitchen.

I understand your concern about changing sweet peppers for other vegetables, certainly thinking about that lots of peppers in the Fajitas just make me sick.

Fry your Fajitas, put them at the side, stir fry very fastarsley sticks, onion chunks and finely julienne carrots seasoning them in the way with some half tablespoon of sauce but...just make them almost raw so the vegetables will be crispy, toss super fast Fajitas with vegetables and serve. Just let me know...
Sergio


----------



## macanudo1 (Oct 22, 2005)

My four sons are vegetarians, so, lots of vegetables are running in my kitchen.

I understand your concern about changing sweet peppers for other vegetables, certainly thinking about that lots of peppers in the Fajitas just make me sick.

Fry your Fajitas, put them at the side, stir fry very fast: parsley sticks, onion chunks and finely julienne carrots seasoning them in the way with some half tablespoon of sauce but...just make them almost raw so the vegetables will be crispy, toss super fast Fajitas with vegetables and serve. Just let me know...
Sergio


----------

